# Inhalt von Frame löschen



## Robert (14. Mrz 2004)

Hallo, 
habe ein Frame mit 1 JButten und etwas Text, nun möchte ich nachdem ich den Button betätig habe den Inhalt des Frames löschen. Welche Methode verwende ich da am besten? Ok, den Button bekomme ich mit setVisible unsichtbar, aber ist das auch das gleiche wie löschen, oder befindet er sich dann noch im Hintergrund?


----------



## Roar (14. Mrz 2004)

RTFM

aber ich will mal nicht so sein.

```
frame.removeAll();
```


----------



## Robert (14. Mrz 2004)

Danke, RTFM? (würde mich über eine Übersetztung freuen ;-))


----------



## Roar (14. Mrz 2004)

RTFM = Read the fucking manual.
bei solchen konkreten Fragen sollte man immer in die API http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/ schauen bevor man fragt :!: wenn man da nix findet oder was unklar ist kann man ja immernoch fragen,


----------

